# Our Campsite at the Inn Town Campground



## OURv (Feb 12, 2017)

Friends,

Here's a tour of the great campsite we had at the

INN TOWN Campground when we visited

Nevada City, Ca. Pretty Nice!!!








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for the video Ourv.  helps to know the price of campgrounds when posting.  i didn't see a 50 amp service on the pole or sewage hookup.  Are there sites there with full service.   How many sites do they have ?  keep us posted on all the cgs you visit and welcome to the forum


----------

